# Pinwheel damper on Lang 36 patio



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2020)

When I first got my Lang the pinwheel dampers were so tight I could hardly move them now they spin like airplane propellers so the solution I came up with is to just jam a screwdriver in there to hold it in place I’ve emailed Lang couple times with photos and got no response at all. Kind of sucks when you pay that much for a smoker and they don’t even have the courtesy to email you back anyhow this is on my phone so I’m gonna try to send a photo of what I am facing and if you guys have any ideas How to tighten these up please let me know
	

		
			
		

		
	







Not too cool huh I’m sure I can’t be the only person that this is happened to so I’m hoping that one of you guys has a fix for it other than a screwdriver jammed into it thanks in advance 
Al


----------



## 73saint (Jun 29, 2020)

I’m shocked Ben or someone else hasn’t responded.  Did you try calling them, Al?  
It’s weird that it’s loose.  If anything I’d have thought it would get too tight.  I just keep mine seasoned and haven’t had any issues thus far.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 29, 2020)

Is that a rivet in the center it rotates on? If it is possibly peen it with a hammer to snug it up.  Or drill it out and replace with a bolt with a  lock nut so you can snug it up and it won't work loose. 

Ryan


----------



## 73saint (Jun 29, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Is that a rivet in the center it rotates on? If it is possibly peen it with a hammer to snug it up.  Or drill it out and replace with a bolt with a  lock nut so you can snug it up and it won't work loose.
> 
> Ryan


I thought the same thing Ryan, good idea.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2020)

Add a spring, once you put a long bolt where the rivet is...  or put one of those 'cam clamps' to hold it..


----------



## texomakid (Jun 29, 2020)

That's how my pawpaw would hav fixed it!


----------



## buzzy (Jun 29, 2020)

Looks like a bolt that can be tightened or break off & replace with new. Then add compression washer between bolt head & pin wheel.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2020)

73saint said:


> I’m shocked Ben or someone else hasn’t responded.  Did you try calling them, Al?
> It’s weird that it’s loose.  If anything I’d have thought it would get too tight.  I just keep mine seasoned and haven’t had any issues thus far.





Brokenhandle said:


> Is that a rivet in the center it rotates on? If it is possibly peen it with a hammer to snug it up.  Or drill it out and replace with a bolt with a  lock nut so you can snug it up and it won't work loose.
> 
> Ryan





73saint said:


> I thought the same thing Ryan, good idea.





daveomak said:


> Add a spring, once you put a long bolt where the rivet is...  or put one of those 'cam clamps' to hold it..





texomakid said:


> That's how my pawpaw would hav fixed it!





buzzy said:


> Looks like a bolt that can be tightened or break off & replace with new. Then add compression washer between bolt head & pin wheel.



All good ideas, BUT it is a 3/8” bolt with a 3/8” nut on the inside of the firebox. That would not be a problem, except the nut is welded to the firebox & also Welded to the  bolt. There is no way to remove the bolt & nut without destroying the firebox. They sure take your money fast, but their CS really sucks. I guess the screwdriver hack will have to do for now. The thing that really pisses me off is they don’t even have the time to email me back. I even sent them photo’s. I think they should just give me a new 48 for my trouble I know Ben Lang is a member on here, that’s why I put it on the carousel!! Maybe he will see it!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Jun 29, 2020)

All of my experience with their customer service has been nothing short of excellent.  And that's even when I was talking to them about an old 36 I bought used, so I hadn't even spent my money with them yet.  Ben is a stand up guy, give him a chance I bet he will help.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 29, 2020)

Al...  do you have a grinder. if so get a cutting wheel for it and you can cut the welded nut off fairly clean..  then put your grinding wheel back on and grind it smooth..  then replace with a new bolt and a locking nut ( not the locking nut with the plastic though)... And then as mentioned us the compression washer between the bolt head and the pinwheel ...


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 29, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Al...  do you have a grinder. if so get a cutting wheel for it and you can cut the welded nut off fairly clean..  then put your grinding wheel back on and grind it smooth..  then replace with a new bolt and a locking nut ( not the locking nut with the plastic though)... And then as mentioned us the compression washer between the bolt head and the pinwheel ...



This would be my suggestion also. It is a bummer that they don't at least answer your email. That's just not right . . .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2020)

I seem to have every tool imaginable except a grinder, so for now the screwdriver will have to do the trick. Hell I’ve been using it for a couple of years now. Burnt Up a couple of handles, but it’s doing the job. I’m just kinda pissed that they didn’t have the common courtesy to return my emails.
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 30, 2020)

That sucks they haven't responded.  Not sure how much or often you have to adjust the damper but only other thing I can think of is to get a spring and compress it between pinwheel and fire box. If you adjust it alot it might still be PIA if it keeps popping out. 

Only other thing...if you ever have guests or visitors invite them to bring angle grinder and cut off wheel,  tell them it's for arts and crafts time!   

Ryan


----------

